# creepy baby dream on 2ww... must be losing it!



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

hi ladies

I just wanted to share my creepy baby dream with you, as if I told my Dh I think he'd be sending for the men in White coats to come and get me!
I dreamt I was at home changing the sheets on our bed and I noticed these little 'wet' baby footprints across the sheet. Obviously this totally freaked me out and I called out for Dh, but they 'melted' before he came in so he couldn't see anything. I woke up sweating and freezing because I'd kicked the duvet off myself. I think I'm getting totally obsessed with getting pg and surely this is getting unhealthy? Has any one  else had similar? I wonder if we should start a thread specially for dream sharing, as I don't know about you but there's no one I would feel comfortable telling this too as everyone would start to worry that I was losing it   but I'm sure at least some of you must relate if not all!  
 thanks for listening  
x


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

I have strange dreams at the moment too Duckybun  
The most recent was that we got a phone call to tell us our baby was ready for collection.  I was panicking as we had nothing ready, no cot, clothes, anything.  DH was calm and told me we could 'pick it up on the way'.  I was scared someone else would get there first and claim the baby.
It just goes to show how IF is constantly on our minds even if we seem ok on the outside  

Take care and good luck


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Stubborn,

Means alot to know I'm not the only one. I just can't get over how real the dream was, and how panicked I felt when the footprints started to disappear, I guess that's how you felt when your DH told you you have to wait to pick it up on the way! 


x
d


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Duckybun
I had a few weird baby dreams while we were cycling, I also had weird wedding dreams in the run up to our big day!  But I had a weird dream explosion once the treatment was successful.

I think because a situation or occasion can take over over waking moments, it invariably intrudes on our sleep as well !!!

Hope it's a good sign for you....they say that the opposite usually happens in dreams - in the run up to our wedding I dreamt that my htb was in the veil and when I lifted it up - I was marrying a big hairy gorrilla - he's bald as a coot these days hahahahaha


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a dream that DH was preggers!!  

He was wearing a large blue & white stripy shirt and had a huge baby bump and I was really protective towards the bump.
He kept smoking & drinking & eating unhealthy things and i was getting more & more stressed until i said i couldn't take it any more & had to see how the baby was doing so I pulled a latch on his belly (??) and opened it like an oven door!!!!!! WHAAAAAAT?
Baby was snuggled all cosy!
Work that one out!

(DH thought it was hilarious   )


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha


----------

